# skinny guy with man boobs needs help



## tigerstile (Aug 9, 2003)

hey guys,
i have a problem.  i'm 22 years old and havin worked out since i was about 18-19 yrs old.  i am not a bodybuilder or anything but used to work out and was in shape.  when i started goin to college i had no time because i was either working or doin homework.  now i have more time since i am goin to take a break from work and live with my parents for awhile.  since the time i used to be in shape my arms and legs shriveled up into sticks and i grew big fatty man boobs, a nasty beer belly and a buldging double chin.  i'm 5'10 and 150 lbs and almost all of the weight is in my gut and boobs.  what work out should i start out with?  i would like to get my arms and legs bigger while getting my gut and chest smaller.  any advice would greatly be appreciated.
thanks.


----------



## gr81 (Aug 9, 2003)

my advice to you is too adopt a diet you can cut some fat on, spend sometime concentrationg on losing bady fat until you reach 8-10%, then start a bulking cycle, take one thing at a time. There is good info for you to reach your goals in the diet forum, check it out.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 9, 2003)

Work on the diet first and foremost without question, at 150 pounds you should look like a marathon runner.


----------



## tigerstile (Aug 10, 2003)

thanks guys.  i'll put this post on the diet forum.


----------

